# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  درخواست راهنمایی از فارغ التحصیلان یادانشجویان هوشبری واتاق عمل

## hsam

لطفا اگه کسی در این جا هوشبری و اتاق عمل خونده در مورد این دو رشته صحبت کنه و بگ کدوم بهتره اصلا کدوم سختی کارش بیشتر؟؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> لطفا اگه کسی در این جا هوشبری و اتاق عمل خونده در مورد این دو رشته صحبت کنه و بگ کدوم بهتره اصلا کدوم سختی کارش بیشتر؟؟؟؟


هر دو سختی کار خودشون رو دارن
اگه علاقه داشته باشی سختیش شیرینه

----------


## hsam

> هر دو سختی کار خودشون رو دارن
> اگه علاقه داشته باشی سختیش شیرینه


به خدا دارم گیج می شم موندم پرستاری یا هوشبری یا اتاق عمل رو زودتر بیارم هر چه بیشتر دارم روشون فکر می کنم دارم نسبت به اولویت بندی کردنشو مردد تر می شم

----------

